# Jetbeam and Sunwayman go head-to-head... RRT-01 VS. V11R - who wins?



## FliGuyRyan (Apr 11, 2012)

Okay... so, I've been out of the game since the 4Sevens Quarks line was introduced. I have one, bought a 1x CR123 model, liked it well enough and then I quit just shy of going to Flashaholics Anonymous meetings.


Now, the other day I found my Surefire Z2 which I thought I had lost in the move into my current residence. I began researching and saw that the XP-G and XM-L lights are amazing, and I really want a P60 XM-L, 3-mode drop-in for it (any recommendations would be great - I've already looked at sticky). 


Anyways, last night I stumbled across Sunwayman after seeing a lot of their lights being mentioned. I love the V11R. The more I researched, the more I wanted one. But, I was put off by the fact that the low-low was only 4 lumens, and the rear switch sticks because of the metal button. Then I see Jetbeam has their RRT-01 which has some stupidly awesome low-low mode of like .005 lumen. But, I hear the magnetic ring doesn't turn as easily as the Sunwayman, and from the impressions I got, Sunwayman is built better and is of better general quality. 


I'm really turned onto the Jetbeam's features, but love the idea of the Sunwayman (company, concepts, designs, etc...). 


I have no idea what to do...


Any input would be great, especially if you own both - that is who I'm looking for.


Thanks,


-Ryan


----------



## CarpentryHero (Apr 11, 2012)

I prefer the V10r and V11r over the Jetbeam, mostly because I don't like the extra modes. And one dealer has the warm XML in the V11r so the low low will be as low or lower than the V10r  
I have a V10a and the low low is as low as my HDS and Thrunite Ti. That puts it around .08 lumens
The Jetbeam rrt0 I had, if you had it at its lowest setting and bumped it even lightly and it'd pop into standbye. I also don't like strobe modes and wasn't fond of how they were located. As for the rrt01 I'm unclear on the UI but it's still a longer light than the V10r  
That's my 2 cents


----------



## FliGuyRyan (Apr 11, 2012)

I just don't understand why SWM didn't make a lower low. Since the days of the early Fenix models, people have been griping for that. It's like making a Ferrari to put low rolling resistance tires on it to conserve gas. 

It's just over my head. 

As far as the magnetic selectors, I heard the V10 series had a "hard" twist that was difficult with one hand. Is either the V11R or the RRT-01 similar to that, or are they easier?

Thanks,

-Ryan


----------



## CarpentryHero (Apr 11, 2012)

The V11r is easier to turn than the V10r from what I've been told. The V10a I own isn't that hard to turn, I find the HDS rotary stiffer and it's just about perfect for resistance IMHO
Maybe because I'm a construction work my preferences are different? My not so dexterous Manly hands


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Apr 11, 2012)

CarpentryHero said:


> I prefer the V10r and V11r over the Jetbeam, mostly because I don't like the extra modes. And one dealer has the warm XML in the V11r so the low low will be as low or lower than the V10r
> I have a V10a and the low low is as low as my HDS and Thrunite Ti. That puts it around .08 lumens
> The Jetbeam rrt0 I had, if you had it at its lowest setting and bumped it even lightly and it'd pop into standbye. I also don't like strobe modes and wasn't fond of how they were located. As for the rrt01 I'm unclear on the UI but it's still a longer light than the V10r
> That's my 2 cents



I have both an RRT-01 and a V10R XM-L. You're incorrect on a number of points regarding the RRT-01.

1. UI on the RRTO-01: There's no strobe. Ring at left-most position is off, right-most position is max. Beam gets gradually brighter as you turn from one position to the other. Ring turns 120 degrees... exact same travel as the V10R. The RRT-01 has NO strobe. The only "extra mode" is a hidden SOS that's only accessible by turning the ring to max, then to the left and back to max quickly 3x in a row. It's well hidden and there's pretty much no chance of accidentally activating the SOS mode.

2. Low mode on the RRT-01 is MUCH lower than on the V10R / V11R. The RRT-01 pretty much has the lowest low of any light on the market from any brand. It goes low enough that the light will just gradually get dimmer until its so low that your eyes can't see it before it turns off. This is much lower than any Sunwayman goes.

3. The rotator ring on the RRT-01 is stiffer than the RRT-0 and has a detente at each end. It's highly unlikely that it will accidentally turn in your pocket.

4. The RRT-01 is actually SHORTER than the V10R, by about 4 mm.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Apr 11, 2012)

I was only wrong about the Length, but thanks for letting me know. Sounds like they did improve on the rrt0 and I'm glad to hear it. 
If they had the Orangepeel reflector in the rrt01 Itd be just about perfect. 
(Nitecore IFE2 goes down to .004 lumens but has an XPG emitter)


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Apr 11, 2012)

CarpentryHero said:


> I was only wrong about the Length, but thanks for letting me know. Sounds like they did improve on the rrt0 and I'm glad to hear it.
> If they had the Orangepeel reflector in the rrt01 Itd be just about perfect.
> (Nitecore IFE2 goes down to .004 lumens but has an XPG emitter)



Yes, I do wonder about this. The Nighteyes EYE 10 might be the light to get. From preliminary reports its a lot like the RRT-01 except it has an orange peel reflector, U2 emitter, and goes up to 662 lumens on IMR. It might even be cheaper too.


----------



## FliGuyRyan (Apr 11, 2012)

Does the V11R have a Forward Clicky mechanism or is it reverse? I really like that aspect of the light. The button verses no button on the RRT-01. My LF2XT has a forward clicky which I find really _attractive... _ (get it?)


----------



## FliGuyRyan (Apr 11, 2012)

Also, I think I'm going to wait... trick out my Z2, and then wait until the 1x "123" cell magentic-turn market explodes. This has been a long time coming. I remember signalling the mothership with my Fenix lights and their reverse clickys. Changing modes was decent but people around me were always like, "Are you doing S.O.S.?" 

-Ryan

I'll check out the Nitecore and Nighteyes... I'll being watching...


----------



## Frenchyled (Apr 11, 2012)

I bet for JEtbeam RRT-01 :wave: And sure with the TCR1


----------



## JeffN (Apr 11, 2012)

Fireclaw18 said:


> I have both an RRT-01 and a V10R XM-L. You're incorrect on a number of points regarding the RRT-01.



+1



CarpentryHero said:


> I prefer the V10r and V11r over the Jetbeam, *mostly because I don't like the extra modes.
> *
> *As for the rrt01 I'm unclear on the UI*





CarpentryHero said:


> I was only wrong about the Length



As Fireclaw correctly points out, the only "extra mode" on the RRT-01 is an SOS that takes a bit of effort to use -- no real chance of triggering it inadvertently. If the almost non-existent "extra modes" on the Jetbeam are the main reason you prefer the V10R, well... that's the danger of offering an opinion on lights you've never actually used.

As for me, my EDC rotates between the RRT-01 and several V10R's of both XP-G and X-ML vintage. The RRT-01 knocked an M11R out of the line up, just as the V10R's did to a couple of RRT-0's. Right now if I had to pick just one, it would be the RRT-01. It's quicker to put into play without a tail switch, and you can't beat the brightness spread. On the other hand the V10R is a darn good light so I can see why it would be preferred by others. 

Reading lots of unhappiness about the V11R, but I haven't used one. I think the switch on my V10R Ti2 is the same switch, but it doesn't work as poorly as what's being reported for the V11R.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Apr 11, 2012)

I've had an rrt0 and didn't like it. The (hidden mode) my going high low high was what I didn't like about the RRTO. 
I have a V10a XPG (it's my only Sunwayman) until the V11R warmwhite XML arrives in a few weeks. 

Everyone is going to look at the pros and cons of these two light and pick the one THEY like.
I read the reviews on both, and my vote is for the Sunwayman based on esthetics and personal preferences on beam and user interface. :thumbsup: we are aloud to like different lights for different reasons, that's why there's so many great lights out there 


If I had to say why I don't like the rrt01, the smooth reflector and that it doesn't have a clickie switch, those two reasons are enough for me to not buy it.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Apr 11, 2012)

I actually still lean towards the V10R uber alles, particularly the anniversary edition which has a super low-low.

Between the V11R and the Jetbeam RRT-01, while the lack of low-low irritates me, an on-off button that allows for momentary is a must for the way I use a light. The difference, at least for me, seems so profound that I can barely understand why people even make the comparison -- to me, the RRT-01 is better compared to the M10R. So the button pushes things to the V11R to me, if I had to choose one -- again, though, it's a bummer the metal button on the V11R doesn't work as well as the rubber one. Again, leading me right back to the V10R, which for me has one and only one (minor) flaw: not enough grip on the control ring.


----------



## JeffN (Apr 11, 2012)

Joe, agree with you re the AE's super low. BUT -- out of curiosity I just did a side-by-side comparison of the AE and RRT-01 in an interior dark room. The RRT-01 was SIGNIFICANTLY lower. I didn't expect to see such a difference. The AE has the lowest low of my V10R's. The RRT-01 was lower when it came on, and as others have noted can be made even lower by backing off on the switch. 

Point of information only.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Apr 11, 2012)

That is impressive ... but as it is, the only time I use the AE's low low is in the middle of the night, and I *never* find myself wishing for lower light. Once you get down that low, I don't care if it gets any lower, so it's back to the AE's button for me. But again, still impressive the 01's low is soooo low


----------



## peterharvey73 (Apr 11, 2012)

I think we should be careful here, coz these two flashlights are actually quite different.

Historically, we have the Surefires and McGizmo Haikus.
Jetbeam seems to have done a lovely job copying off both with their RRT-0 R2, then R5 and S2?
Can an experienced person verify if the RRT-0 pocket clip is a direct take from a Haiku?
However, in comes Sunwayman with their M10R and V10R's, which is not exactly the same as the RRT-0.
The RRT-0 did have a slightly larger bezel diameter of 25mm versus the V10R's 23mm, and the RRT-0 was driven harder to pump out some 260 lumens of light in R5.
The M10R and V10R is shorter, and more importantly has straight sides, for a more compact design!
Looking at the number of threads and posts, it seems that CPF members have taken to the M10R/V10R's much more than the RRT-0's?
Members seemed to prefer the V10R's compact size over the RRT-0's extra lumens and standby modes and strobes.
The old V10R R5 claimed 130 meters of throw.
The RRT-0 R5 has never been tested by Selfbuilt, however Selfbuilt did test a related Jetbeam BC10 R5 to throw 167 meters on a 16340; the RRT-0 does have a larger bezel diameter and a bulging big head.

I have an RRT-0 S2, and a TC-R2 S2 for the missus.
Later on, I switched over to Sunway, and purchased three different versions of V10R's: Al XP-G R5, Ti XP-G R5, and Al XM-L T6.
The V10R's have solved the size the RRT-0's size problem, at the expense of some throw.
However, the V10R's still haven't solve the problem of having to flip the light to operate the ring.
Only a HDS Rotary 200 solves that, but it introduces one new problem, because it is bigger than both.


Now, the latest models.
The RRT-01 has a very shallow reflector, for a theoretically larger but less bright hotspot, and a wider lateral spill.
However, this is complicated by the SMO smooth reflector which theoretically focuses the hotspot more, for a brighter hotspot, but a less bright spill.
Theoretically, if the RRT-01 had a LOP orange peel reflector, it's hotspot would be less focused and slightly less bright, but the orange peel reflector would diffuse the light beam more, resulting in a slightly brighter spill.
Theoretically, it is more a pure flooder like the also shallow reflectored MOP medium orange peel Zebralight SC600 which only throws 145 meters according to Selfbuilt.
Jetbeam claims ANSI FL-1 standards 113 meters of throw.
It's just as well that the new RRT-01 with a floody beam, has an all magnetic ring system with a handshake grip held as relaxingly low as the thighs.

The V11R still has the deep reflector so it claims ANSI FL-1 standards 130 meters of throw, giving it a combination flood and throw characteristics.
This type of throw beam complements well with the retaining of the tail end switch for the overhand grip, with four fingers over the top, to hold the light high above the shoulders, to achieve maximum throw.
It's a pity that there seems to be some slight problems with the V11R's metal piston switch, which seems to be a little more unforgiving to use; one must press on centre, and straight.
It also may be a slight draw back with the V11R because one must constantly flip the V11R 180 degrees between operation of the tail end switch, and the neck mounted magnetic ring; a HDS-like rotary dial also at the tail end would be better.
IMO, a tail end clicky with a neck mounted magnetic ring is only truly beneficial if that neck mounted magnetic ring has a built-in microamperage standby like Sunway's bigger brother V20C - because then we would end up with "dual" switches - the best of both worlds; a tail end clicky at one end, and a magnetic ring with microamperage standby on the far left.

Overall, it's horses for courses.
A handshake grip with neck mounted magnetic ring, and a shallow reflector for a floody beam and claimed ANSI 113 meters of throw? RRT-01.
Or an overhand grip with a tail end clicky, and a deep reflector for a claimed 130 meters of throw? V11R.
A slight pity the metal piston problems, and having to flip the Sunway 180 degrees, or using two hands, to operate the magnetic ring.
If a micro-amperage standby was built into the V11R like the bigger V20C and the T20CS & T40CS , we wouldn't have to constantly flip the V11R to operate the magnetic ring.
The new M11R solves this, and provides the same deep reflectored 130 meter ANSI throw as the V11R, but pity the only 3 levels of brightness...


----------



## Ualnosaj (Apr 12, 2012)

RRT-01... Strangley enough. The biggest thing is the V11R is trying to be too much with poor execution. This says a lot since I'm a SWM fanatic... And my gut feeling of the RRT-01 was poor.


___________
Posted from my phone.


----------



## FliGuyRyan (Apr 12, 2012)

Ualnosaj (Jason Lau?),

I think you're spot on with your statement. Spot on. It seems that ever since I began with Fenix into the LED world that lights are always coming up 8/9 out of 10 marks. They never can hit the spot it seems. My Liteflux LF2XT hit that mark the most for me, but I need "bigger and better" throw and power. I'm going to wait until SWM gets their head's on straight and quits ****'n around the the M vs V. There's really not that much need to differentiate in my eyes. Hopefully they will fix the issue and see on the CPF boards that they screwed up majorly with the V11R, and fix it quick.

Peter,

As far as your statement of, "If a micro-amperage standby was built into the V11R like the bigger V20C and the T20CS & T40CS , we wouldn't have to constantly flip the V11R to operate the magnetic ring."

Can you explain what micro-amperage is, and give me more details about its execution and why it's important?

Thanks,

-Ryan


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Apr 12, 2012)

FliGuyRyan said:


> ...
> 
> As far as your statement of, "If a micro-amperage standby was built into the V11R like the bigger V20C and the T20CS & T40CS , we wouldn't have to constantly flip the V11R to operate the magnetic ring."
> 
> ...



Micro-amperage standby refers to a mode where no light is coming out of the emitter, but the electronics are still drawing a small amount of current. Basically the "off" position of both the M11R and RRT-01 is a microamperage standby where the light draws 50 microamps.

Other lights with microamperage standbys:
Nighteyes EYE 10 (reportedly 20 microamps)
And all lights with electronic switches except when tailcap lockout is used (all Zebralights and Spark flashlights).

If the V11R had a micro-amperage standby then turning the ring all the way to the left would put the light into standby. Basically you could bypass the switch and operate the light like an RRT-01 if you wanted to. But you'd also have the option of using the switch and presetting your brightness level like V10R. Similarly, the RRT-01 could have the same interface by replacing the body tube with a custom tube with a clicky switch at the back.


----------



## e1sbaer (Apr 12, 2012)

Fireclaw18 said:


> Basically the "off" position of both the M11R and V11R is a microamperage standby where the light draws 50 microamps.


So from a battery drain perspective, with the light off, the V11R would be a better choice than the RRT01 right?


----------



## peterharvey73 (Apr 12, 2012)

e1sbaer said:


> So from a battery drain perspective, with the light off, the V11R would be a better choice than the RRT01 right?



A Jetbeam RRT-0 has standby, but it is NOT micro-amperage, thus the 16340 can get flat in several days, or a week!

With micro-amperage standby in the RRT-01 and the M11R, the flashlight can be left on standby for years, before the battery gets flat.
A HDS has micro-amperage standby on it's digital tail end switch; HDS claims that it will standby for 34 years before the battery gets flat!
Similarly, a Zebralight SC600 has micro-amperage standby in it's digital sideswitch, which is said to last for 6 or 7 years [I can't remember exactly], before the battery gets flat.

Btw, the tail end switch on the V10R, V11R and Jetbeam RRT-0 is the analogue type; it has no standby current at all, and it effectively locks out.

The Sunway V10R and new V11R does not have any standby mode at all, in it's magnetic ring.
If it did have micro-amperage standby mode in the magnetic ring, then we would effectively have "dual" switches, for both the lazy hand shake grip thigh high for flooding, and the overhand grip with four fingers over the top, held high to maximise throw.
Dual switches to cater for dual grips.
The bigger brother Sunwayman V20C has a micro-amperage standby in it's magnetic ring, while the T20CS and T40CS has micro-amperage standby in it's digital side switch...


----------



## nakahoshi (Apr 12, 2012)

I have both lights, just got the RRT-01 today and I think its a much nicer light than the V11R in stock form. (I just hate that switch!)

The low on the RRT-01 can be dialed down so low, I did not believe the posts on here until I tried it for myself. Very cool! I also love the McGizmo style clip, its much better than any snap on clip. The Smooth reflector isn't that bad when you stop hunting white walls. 

-My vote officially goes to the RRT-01. :thumbsup:

-Bobby


----------



## e1sbaer (Apr 12, 2012)

Just ordered a rrt-01 so my vote goes there.


----------



## FliGuyRyan (Apr 12, 2012)

Didn't happen until we see pictures...


----------



## e1sbaer (Apr 12, 2012)

FliGuyRyan said:


> Didn't happen until we see pictures...


Probably not allowed to post the purchase link


----------



## FliGuyRyan (Apr 12, 2012)

Touche'

:devil:


----------



## Theatre Booth Guy (Apr 13, 2012)

nakahoshi said:


> I have both lights, just got the RRT-01 today and I think its a much nicer light than the V11R in stock form. (I just hate that switch!)
> 
> The low on the RRT-01 can be dialed down so low, I did not believe the posts on here until I tried it for myself. Very cool! I also love the McGizmo style clip, its much better than any snap on clip. The Smooth reflector isn't that bad when you stop hunting white walls.
> 
> ...



Good to hear! Before heading back here this morning, I ended up ordering a RRT-01 for the very low low and the nice looking clip. Hopefully, the tailstanding is stable (or the post can be ground down a bit). I can fasten a lanyard to the clip and not need that post at all.


----------



## warmurf (Apr 13, 2012)

I think we all win- both lights are a great set-up. However IMHO the Jetbeam probably takes it for quailty, and is the tad better looking light. Have you seen the Ti version?? Drool...............:ironic:


----------



## nakahoshi (Apr 13, 2012)

Theatre Booth Guy said:


> Good to hear! Before heading back here this morning, I ended up ordering a RRT-01 for the very low low and the nice looking clip. Hopefully, the tailstanding is stable (or the post can be ground down a bit). I can fasten a lanyard to the clip and not need that post at all.



I was worried about tail standing too, but when I received my light i would hardly consider it a problem, it tail stands without any wobble, especially when you install the clip. Its not that bad as some would make it out to be. Looking at mine, it looks like the post is flush with the base of the light. 

The more I look at this light, it reminds me of my old McGizmo PD. (the head cut outs, the clip) I cant wait to get the Ti Version.

-Bobby


----------



## Ualnosaj (May 2, 2012)

RRT-01 wins SOLELY based on the clip for me. I'm hoping to swap the high cri V11R emitter into a Ti+ and that should be the final light... With polished switch and hex screws on the clip of course.










___________
Posted from my phone.


----------



## notsofast (May 2, 2012)

Does Jetbeam offer a warm version of the RRT-01?


----------



## Racer (May 2, 2012)

I had my heart set on the V11R, but I'm not paying that much for a hobbyist light, which is what I now consider it to be. Not happy with the way that SWM (and even the dealer) has handled it so far. I would buy the RRT-01 right this second if it had the extender tube to put a plain AA in. So for now my "flashlight allowance" sits in my money clip. It dawned on me that I didn't _need_ anymore flashlights. There's no hurry. The cash is just as shiny as a flashlight 

Edit: My gripe with the dealer is that they weren't more forthcoming about this defect. It says nothing on the product page about the switch issue. If I hadn't read these threads here at CPF, I could buy the light and the dealer will happily send me a knowingly defective one. Of course, they will send me the fix for the defect later. But if I hadn't read the thread here, I would've ordered it already and wondered why the switch was defective. They could have stopped shipping the defective ones until the kits came in. Or put something on the product page talking about the issue and mentioning that the fixit kits are on their way. So I'm not only re-evaluating they way I look at SWM, but the dealer too.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (May 2, 2012)

notsofast said:


> Does Jetbeam offer a warm version of the RRT-01?


Nope.


----------



## H2oplayer (May 3, 2012)

I had bought the RRT-01 as a gift, did not happen. Liked it so much I had to keep it.


----------



## jdavis (Jun 24, 2012)

New CPFer here (Hi everyone! :wave, wondering if the results of this poll would be different if it was released today. I have a couple of Fenix AAA lights (EO1 and LD01), but I'm considering the V11R as my first "real" LED flashlight, for everyday use. I love the continuously variable output ramp, the max output, the size, the reported build quality, and the flexibility to support Li-ons and also AA primaries (with the optional extender ring) in an emergency situation. I found this thread interesting because of several of the cons listed against the V11R. 

As someone who doesn't plan to use a clip to carry the light, the biggest complaint I saw above was the metal tail switch, which (seemingly?) has been addressed now that Sunwayman supposedly equipes the rubber switch version by default on this light. I understand that this essentially solves the "metal on metal" problem that the model had when it was initially released? 

Also, there was a lot of discussion about the lowest low of the V11R not being as low as the RRT-01. I found this surprising, because in Selfbuilt's excellent review of the V11R(http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?338094) the various output tables show, depending upon the cell used, that the min lumen output is somewhere between 0.02 and 0.09. He even comments that "the Min output...is still among the lowest I've seen for this battery type". 

Am I misunderstanding the context of that comment or of the tables in his review? The Sunwayman website does list a minimum of 1 lumen for the light, so perhaps some were referring to that? It also seemed that some of the most negative views of the V11R were by made by those that didn't own the light, but who owned previous versions such as the V10R. As Selfbuilt stated, most of these "minor concerns" seem to have been fixed with the V11R. 

Thoughts?


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jun 24, 2012)

There's a variance batch to batch for Sunwayman, the V11r has a great low low, at .02 lumens sounds about right. Older models didn't go as low. The Rrt01 can go as low as .005 but you have to turn it on and then start backing down to get über low. I own both now and my vote is still for the V11r, the rrt01 is fun and if your chasing the lowest possible output it's the light to get. Overall the beam, light control, and clickie switch is what wins me over.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Jun 24, 2012)

The RRT-01 is all hand shake grip.
The V11R is overhand grip, with the opposite hand to adjust the brightness.
Alternatively, we can flip the V11R 180 degrees to operate the magnetic ring one-handed, then flip it back another 180 degrees to operate the tail end clicky; all one-handed.
I have three different variations of the old V10R's.

The RRT-01 has a lower low than the V11R.

The RRT-01 has a much shallower reflector than the V11R for a much wider spill of light, but less throw.
Do you want flood or throw?

The battery options are different.
The RRT-01 has a bigger 18mm bore to be able to accept the short but slightly fatter AW IMR-chemistry *18350* size 3.7 volt *750 mAH*; the IMR chemistry having a faster discharge rate.
The V11R has an AA extender option for AA with fewer lumens, or AW IMR-chemistry for fast discharge rate *14500* size Lions @ 3.7 volts and only *600 mAH* capacity, yet significantly longer in size, but thinner in diameter...


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Jun 24, 2012)

Fireclaw18 said:


> Yes, I do wonder about this. The Nighteyes EYE 10 might be the light to get. From preliminary reports its a lot like the RRT-01 except it has an orange peel reflector, U2 emitter, and goes up to 662 lumens on IMR. It might even be cheaper too.




I think Nitecore and Jetbeam are from the same company anyway....


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't own either (but I do have a v10r and a v10ae), but based on what I've read:

- I'd lean towards the Jetbeam for around the house, where floodier is better (at least for me), and I don't want to always either have to use two hands or flip the light around.

- I'd lean towards the v11r for carrying outside the house, where very often I'd prefer to keep the ring cranked to a certain level, have a throwier beam, and the option of a forward clickie. Not to mention the AA extender for travel.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jun 24, 2012)

jdavis said:


> The V11R not being as low as the RRT-01 ... in Selfbuilt's excellent review of the V11R ... he even comments that "the Min output...is still among the lowest I've seen for this battery type".
> 
> Am I misunderstanding the context of that comment or of the tables in his review?



Selfbuilt has not reviewed the Jetbeam RRT-01 . . . yet.


----------



## thatjeepguy (Sep 6, 2012)

Guys, I've almost pulled my hair out on this one. I've spent over 13 hours into looking between these two lights over the past couple days. This decision is even the reason I found this forum. I think I'm going insane. 

Every time I try to weigh the pro's and con's of each of the two, I come out in a dead tie for the things that matter to me. The clip and overall ergonomics of the Jetbeam win me over to it, however the LED and reflector of the SWM even the playing field. I'm about to just order both and see which one is better once and for all and hopefully I can help all of us answer some questions!


----------



## Empire (Sep 6, 2012)

thatjeepguy said:


> Guys, I've almost pulled my hair out on this one. I've spent over 13 hours into looking between these two lights over the past couple days. This decision is even the reason I found this forum. I think I'm going insane.
> 
> Every time I try to weigh the pro's and con's of each of the two, I come out in a dead tie for the things that matter to me. The clip and overall ergonomics of the Jetbeam win me over to it, however the LED and reflector of the SWM even the playing field. I'm about to just order both and see which one is better once and for all and hopefully I can help all of us answer some questions!


Just buy a SWM and be happy, Unless buying *JetBeam *​is what you want! ugh


----------



## thatjeepguy (Sep 6, 2012)

It's official. I'm insane. I just ordered both. Expect a full write-up review comparison and video of the two soon!


----------



## Empire (Sep 6, 2012)

thatjeepguy said:


> It's official. I'm insane. I just ordered both. Expect a full write-up review comparison and video of the two


Yes, Yes you are.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 6, 2012)

PM sent to Empire.

Bill


----------



## cyclesport (Sep 6, 2012)

thatjeepguy said:


> It's official. I'm insane. I just ordered both. Expect a full write-up review comparison and video of the two soon!



Haha...that's kinda funny. Truth is, you're not insane, and to help validate your decision to get both, I can tell you from experience these two lights represent some of the best choices in I.V. 1X 123 lights currently available. Now you just need to buy the Niteye Eye 10 as well and make it a trifecta!

I have carried all three lights almost exclusively for the last few months and find I now have to make myself use something else for EDC carry because I'm so enamored with the instant "fine tunability" of control ring lights. Enjoy your new toys...you won't have buyers remorse!


----------



## thatjeepguy (Sep 6, 2012)

You have no idea how close I came to doing so:laughing:! The only thing that stopped me was that I didn't see much difference between the Jetbeam and the Niteye. Hopefully I'm correct in this assumption! If not..... I'm going to be so broke.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Sep 6, 2012)

Got my two AW IMR chemistry 18350 3.7V 750 mAH yesterday.
Shud be receiving my RRT-01 today; I'll let yous all know...


----------



## cyclesport (Sep 6, 2012)

thatjeepguy said:


> You have no idea how close I came to doing so:laughing:! The only thing that stopped me was that I didn't see much difference between the Jetbeam and the Niteye. Hopefully I'm correct in this assumption! If not..... I'm going to be so broke.



Yep...other than small diff's, there's not really, the Eye 10 is approx $35 cheaper though. And if the decision re: which 1 X 123 IV control ring light wasn't hard enough...along comes Nitecore's updated Infilux IFE1 IV w/XM-L T6 Control Ring Light pumping out from .005 to 550 lumens (prob a lot more on Li-ion's) with a rear clicky and control ring _that also turns off_ _seperately from the clicky_ (to limit parasitic drain) and can be lego'ed w/E-series Surefires.


----------



## thatjeepguy (Sep 6, 2012)

cyclesport said:


> Yep...other than small diff's, there's not really, the Eye 10 is approx $35 cheaper though. And if the decision re: which 1 X 123 IV control ring light wasn't hard enough...along comes Nitecore's updated Infilux IFE1 IV w/XM-L T6 Control Ring Light pumping out from .005 to 550 lumens (prob a lot more on Li-ion's) with a rear clicky and control ring _that also turns off_ _seperately from the clicky_ (to limit parasitic drain) and can be lego'ed w/E-series Surefires.



THAT WAS ON PURPOSE!!!! Haha! I'm honestly considering ordering one as well to test it with the other two(the MT1C). The Nitecore looks to have by far the best control ring. It just seems like it sits back a bit too far to give a comfortable grip? The Infilux looks great as well, but I really like that MT1C! It seems like it would be a good competitor in this group.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Sep 7, 2012)

Jus got my RRT-01.
Wonderful light, but not perfect.
It is so small. If it was any smaller, I'd have problems holding it.
Yet it packs so much lumens, and so much heat per gram of aluminium.
The smooth reflector looks so elegant and classy.
The ring travel is perfect.
It packs so much punch per gram of metal.
It is so powerful.
The manufacturing quality, fit and finish is wonderful; near perfect.
The tail standing is perfect.
Solid clip for those who want too.
As for the smooth reflector and the rings? It's fine. Just a few rings. Mildly so. Not prominent at all!
I would keep the smooth reflector just for the beautiful styling, and the extra throw.
Btw, it has a wider spill than my RRT-0 S2, but not as much spill as my Zebralight SC600.
The beam is very much half way in between the old RRT-0 XP-G S2 and the SC600 XM-L.
Thus, the bigger the XM-L, the wider the practical spill, and the greater the throw.
Eg my Nitecore TM11 has an even wider spill, and more throw than the SC600.
While the SC600 has a wider spill, and supposedly more throw than the RRT-01.
Amazingly, I suspect thanks to the smooth reflector, it seems to have a brighter hotspot than my SC600? Will check this out tonight.
The RRT-01 is really great for being super compact, classy, and so much lumens and heat per gram of body weight.
The RRT-01 is a fraction of the size and weight of the SC600.
The manufacturing quality of the RRT-01 is much better than both the SC600 and TM11; the RRT-01's aluminium is beautifully milled and annodised.

On the downside, the RRT01 is a little too short.
It is more like an ultra-compact or key chain light.
The Sunway V10/11R's are more ideal at 82mm in length, while the RRT-0's 97mm is a bit too long.
It is rather awkward to hold the RRT-01 with time.
I could say I wished the ring was positioned further forward, so we can grip more of the body length of the flashlight, while turning the ring.
Because of its ultra-compact size or key chain-like size, it may be even more ideal if the stainless steel head rotates?
The ring could be a tad more hydraulic-like. Just a tad.
Wish they deleted the turbo detent; it takes too much unnecessary effort to get twist out of turbo.
I wish the SOS was activated by twisting the ring anticlockwise after the standby detent, similar to the RRT-0, because sometimes I really do ramp up and down 3 times, and all of a sudden, the SOS is activated. Small point only.
I wish it had a lanyard hole like a Nitecore TM11 for a lanyard, yet can still tail stand.

Overall, a great compact little light.
Great for bedside.
I won't be accidentally blinding myself at 2 am in the morning, just out of bed with my SC600's 750 lumens anymore; slow long presses, and quick short presses on the SC600 has its drawbacks.

I think the RRT-01 wins thanks to its compact size, superior UI, and practical wide spill, with very good throw - for this size against the Sunway V10/11R's.
With the RRT-01, it's a handshake grip all the way! With my V10R XM-L, I am constantly flipping the V 180 degrees between operating the tail end clicky, and the magnetic ring.
The V Series also is not as small/compact as the RRT-01.
The spill of the 01 is also much wider and more practical than the narrow spill of the V10R XM-L...


----------



## thatjeepguy (Sep 8, 2012)

Well both my lights should be here Monday! I'm excited! On a separate note, UPS may have the least logical logistics on planet Earth.


----------



## wuyeah (Sep 9, 2012)

thatjeepguy said:


> Well both my lights should be here Monday! I'm excited! On a separate note, UPS may have the least logical logistics on planet Earth.


I can't wait for your verdict lol


----------



## skycamnz (Sep 9, 2012)

Have a V11R. Don't tell me I've bought the wrong one...:mecry:


----------



## gunga (Sep 9, 2012)

There is no wrong one. I think both are fine lights. Just depends on if you like/want the tail switch.


----------



## thatjeepguy (Sep 12, 2012)

gunga said:


> There is no wrong one. I think both are fine lights. Just depends on if you like/want the tail switch.


AMEN! 

First off, big thanks to Chris at Goinggear.com for taking care of me!







Guys! I think I have my results! Honestly I'm somewhat surprised!!! So far I've only used a standard Surefire CR123 to test these lights, and I was surprised. 

As you can see, even though the Sunwayman has the OP reflector and the U2 emitter, the Jetbeam beats it not only in throw, but in spread as well!






This was a big shock to me. I'd expected the throw to be better from the smooth reflector, but I was surprised that the spread was as wide as it is. 

The tail cap clicky vs control ring only would have to be a personal choice for every one of us. Both have their advantages as far as I've seen using them so far. The Jetbeam is great for fast and convenient one handed use, but it is easy to go past where you meant to set it. Additionally I find that it's first bit of turn is almost pointless. Yes, it's super low, but not in a useful way that I can find unless you just like looking at glowing LEDs.:laughing: I like the clicky option of the SWM because I can set it for a certain level that's right for the situation and every time I push the button I'm right where I need to be and it's no big deal to crank it up.

As far as construction, I have to say the SWM blows the Jetbeam out of the water. It just feels perfect. The Jetbeam does have a gritty feel with the control ring, not that it makes a big issue, or that it even matters, but the SWM is very smooth and has a very quality feel; however, both control rings are easily accessed and have a good grip surface. Both lights are well made and feel great, but the SWM just wins it. That being said, they both have their weak points in construction. The clip of the SWM is almost too sturdy to be comfortable or easy to clip in your pocket one handed, but at the same time I have no doubt that if I jump from a moving vehicle and tumble down a mountain that it will be exactly where I clipped it. The Jetbeam has a much more pocket friendly clip, but is almost too loose to make me feel comfortable. 





I'm not entirely sure why the Jetbeam is so slack on the tolerance in the battery tube, but I assume as I've read that it's to accommodate a larger rechargeable battery. I plan to try both of these with the rechargeables and see what happens then.

So far it's looking like the SWM will be my light of choice.

That's all I can think of off the top of my head.... then again, it's almost 3am. Any questions or anything you all would like to see?


----------



## herosemblem (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your thoughts jeep! I am giddy over my v11r in the mail.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Sep 12, 2012)

My guess is that on Li Ion, the light output is about on parity between both lights, so if you like the construction and button on the SWM better already, that should push you over the top. But interested in seeing your results!


----------



## peterharvey73 (Sep 12, 2012)

Please remember to use an AW IMR chemistry 18mm diameter 18350 size battery in the RRT-01, against an AW RCR chemistry 16340 size battery in the V11R.
The IMR chemistry has lower internal resistance, therefore a much faster discharge rate, for higher amperage output, which can potentially produce more lumens output..


----------



## cyclesport (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for sharing jeepguy...glad you're enjoying your new lights! Yeah, w/3.7v Li-ion's you'll really be blown away. From my experience w/these lights, even though both will be brighter, the RRT-01 will really astonish and will be even brighter than the V11R! Especially w/an 18350 IMR (although it's a negligible output diff to the eye between the 18350 IMR and 16340 ICR). I'm guessing it'll be your "go to" light for _really_ impressing friends. 

Just be careful, and only use full output for short periods when using Li-ion's since you're overwhelming both lights heatsinking ability and you don't shorten the life of the emitters...especially w/the V11R since with these chemistries it stays cooler longer in the hand at full output internalizing the heat to the emitter. Whereas the heatsinking in the RRT-01 is better, and will get very hot within +/-30sec letting you know to turn it down.


----------



## skycamnz (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey thatjeepguy, would you be able to do white wall beam comparison of the tints and spread/hotspot please?

Cheers


----------



## FlashKat (Sep 12, 2012)

How is the Niteye 10 $35.00 cheaper? The Niteye is only a few dollars cheaper.


cyclesport said:


> Yep...other than small diff's, there's not really, the Eye 10 is approx $35 cheaper though. And if the decision re: which 1 X 123 IV control ring light wasn't hard enough...along comes Nitecore's updated Infilux IFE1 IV w/XM-L T6 Control Ring Light pumping out from .005 to 550 lumens (prob a lot more on Li-ion's) with a rear clicky and control ring _that also turns off_ _seperately from the clicky_ (to limit parasitic drain) and can be lego'ed w/E-series Surefires.


----------



## cyclesport (Sep 12, 2012)

FlashKat said:


> How is the Niteye 10 $35.00 cheaper? The Niteye is only a few dollars cheaper.



Two popular China based dealers sell it. One for just under $70 and the other for $79 - $15 CPF discount actually making it $64 out the door w/free shipping. Last I checked, RRT-01's were approx $96 to $105 depending where purchased. PM me if you're interested in the dealers...Don't think CPF allows me to post.


----------



## thatjeepguy (Sep 12, 2012)

cyclesport said:


> Thanks for sharing jeepguy...glad you're enjoying your new lights! Yeah, w/3.7v Li-ion's you'll really be blown away. From my experience w/these lights, even though both will be brighter, the RRT-01 will really astonish and will be even brighter than the V11R! Especially w/an 18350 IMR (although it's a negligible output diff to the eye between the 18350 IMR and 16340 ICR). I'm guessing it'll be your "go to" light for _really_ impressing friends.



I've been seeing a lot of talk of these batteries and honestly it's an area that I know nothing about as far as the better/worse of the bunch. I've done some basic research on the batteries and I'm having some trouble picking out the perfect ones. I'd found some Lenmar 2700 Mah, but they only seem to operate at 1.2 volts. Am I correct that this would work for an extreme time between charges but my output would suffer? I would like a stronger output for the SWM and in the AA size so I can keep the extender on it, but focusing on long run times. The Jetbeam as you said I would like to be my dazzle light and keep it in my Jeep. Any suggestions gentlemen?



skycamnz said:


> Hey thatjeepguy, would you be able to do white wall beam comparison of the tints and spread/hotspot please?



Sure! I don't think that would be too much of a problem! I'll find something for comparison of size and get something set up to use here shortly!


----------



## FlashKat (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for the reply cyclesport!! I got the RRT-01 for just over $80.00. I am actually very happy with the RRT-01. It's an awesome light!!


cyclesport said:


> Two popular China based dealers sell it. One for just under $70 and the other for $79 - $15 CPF discount actually making it $64 out the door w/free shipping. Last I checked, RRT-01's were approx $96 to $105 depending where purchased. PM me if you're interested in the dealers...Don't think CPF allows me to post.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Sep 13, 2012)

Consumers win! These are two great lights!


----------



## cyclesport (Sep 13, 2012)

FlashKat said:


> Thanks for the reply cyclesport!! I got the RRT-01 for just over $80.00. I am actually very happy with the RRT-01. It's an awesome light!!



They're both great lights. _Truth is, they're the same light_...its a badge swap, the guts are the same with superficial changes to differientiate the lights under the Sysmax, Jetbeam, Niteye corporate banner...or so I'm told by a source I believe. It's easy to believe when you compare the two in hand. There are many simlarities right down to the clip, which they copied from McGizmo. I also prefer the OP reflector in the Eye 10 since it smooths out the rings.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Sep 13, 2012)

cyclesport said:


> They're both great lights. _Truth is, they're the same light_...its a badge swap, the guts are the same with superficial changes to differientiate the lights under the Sysmax, Jetbeam, Niteye corporate banner...or so I'm told by a source I believe. It's easy to believe when you compare the two in hand. There are many simlarities right down to the clip, which they copied from McGizmo. I also prefer the OP reflector in the Eye 10 since it smooths out the rings.



Yup. They're basically the same light with superficial differences.

I have both. I prefer the RRT-01's feel in the hand and it's much quieter and much easier to grip fully-knurled magnetic ring without detentes. However, The Eye-10 wins on output and beam pattern. Its U2 emitter is approximately 7% brighter than the RRT-01's T6, and the orange peal reflector gives a MUCH more pleasant beam pattern than the RRT-01's smooth reflector. I also like that the Eye10 has actual heatsink fins near the head so might dissipate heat better than the RRT-01.


----------



## cyclesport (Sep 13, 2012)

Fireclaw18 said:


> Yup. They're basically the same light with superficial differences.
> 
> I have both. I prefer the RRT-01's feel in the hand and it's much quieter and much easier to grip fully-knurled magnetic ring without detentes. However, The Eye-10 wins on output and beam pattern. Its U2 emitter is approximately 7% brighter than the RRT-01's T6, and the orange peal reflector gives a MUCH more pleasant beam pattern than the RRT-01's smooth reflector. I also like that the Eye10 has actual heatsink fins near the head so might dissipate heat better than the RRT-01.



I have both as well and completely agree w/your assessment. I just hope this/these(?) companies survive all their current legal wranglings since if they don't, we existing owners are probably bone'd on warranty work if ever needed _and_ I really like both companies products...especially Niteye who's been very prolific in new product introductions lately.

I'm concerned since a few popular online dealers are starting to sell off their Jetbeam inventories at big discounts...not a good sign.


----------



## JeffN (Sep 13, 2012)

cyclesport said:


> I'm concerned since most popular online dealers are starting to sell off their Jetbeam inventories at big discounts...not a good sign.



Kindly back up this generalization with some specifics. I haven't seen this at any of the major Jetbeam suppliers in the U.S. except Illumination Supply (where I got a great deal on a PA40 that was delivered today). I just checked 5 of the larger on-line Jetbeam suppliers and none seem to have lower prices than normal.


----------



## cyclesport (Sep 13, 2012)

JeffN said:


> Kindly back up this generalization with some specifics. I haven't seen this at any of the major Jetbeam suppliers in the U.S. except Illumination Supply (where I got a great deal on a PA40 that was delivered today). I just checked 5 of the larger on-line Jetbeam suppliers and none seem to have lower prices than normal.



Poor choice of words on my part...sorry. I first noticed Illumination Supply specifically showing a clearance of 50% off across the line a few days ago, (IS is discounting some Niteye lights as well) and while searching for another light I noticed Light Junction is selling Jetbeam products @ 20% off. I think I saw another international dealer with discounted Jetbeam products but that dealer's name escapes me at the moment.

I should have been more prudent in saying "most" I wasn't intentially trying to mis-lead, however I am seeing deeper discounts on Jetbeam products that I don't typically see for a premium brand, and that concerns me.


----------



## FlashKat (Sep 13, 2012)

I have several Jetbeam lights, and I am not even concerned about a warranty just because they have proven to be reliable for me.


cyclesport said:


> I have both as well and completely agree w/your assessment. I just hope this/these(?) companies survive all their current legal wranglings since if they don't, we existing owners are probably bone'd on warranty work if ever needed _and_ I really like both companies products...especially Niteye who's been very prolific in new product introductions lately.
> 
> I'm concerned since a few popular online dealers are starting to sell off their Jetbeam inventories at big discounts...not a good sign.


----------



## daberti (Sep 25, 2012)

JeffN said:


> Reading lots of unhappiness about the V11R, but I haven't used one. I think the switch on my V10R Ti2 is the same switch, but it doesn't work as poorly as what's being reported for the V11R.



I'll throw my 2cents opinion into the matter: my V10R Ti+ (and also Self built review about V11R as far as regulation is concerned) clearly shows a bunch of problems. Tail switch, poor clip, POOR regulation (even with primaries).


----------



## Brasso (Sep 26, 2012)

If I had to choose one I'd go with the Sunwayman simply because it has a clicky. And the fact that the only Jetbeam I've ever had needed repair work.


----------



## JeffN (Sep 26, 2012)

Brasso said:


> If I had to choose one I'd go with the Sunwayman simply because it has a clicky. And the fact that the only Jetbeam I've ever had needed repair work.



I understand your feelings, but I'm not sure damning an entire line for the performance of one unit is appropriate. The only Ford I ever owned needed plenty of repairs, but I wouldn't think of advising against buying Ford based on that one car -- every producer of every product has its lemons.

Just did a quick count -- I've got 27 Jetbeams in my collection, added over the years, including the RRT-01 I've EDC'd since March. Several others see occasional use, several were EDCs in their time, and none have ever had any issues. Not sure if my experience is any more representative than yours, but there it is.

Of greater concern is the current Sysmax/Jetbeam/Niteye kerfuffle and what it means for the future quality, availability and warranty work for the Jetbeam product, as others have mentioned.


----------



## Brasso (Sep 26, 2012)

Certainly agree about the warranty issue. My main point for the Sunwayman was the clicky. I would choose the RRT-0 over the 01 for that reason alone, but then I don't like disco modes, so we're back to the Sunwayman. I have a few Chinese made lights. 3 Zebralights, 1 V10R, and 2 Quarks. They have all worked fine. They aren't what I consider emergency level durable, but are fine for edc. I also have 7 Surefire's and a couple of Malkoffs. 

I often wonder why I need them all, but I always manage to come up with a reason. LOL


----------



## peterharvey73 (Sep 27, 2012)

I have owned 5 Jetbeams, and only one was ever delivered faulty; it had a "pre-flash", but Jetbeam replaced it instantly.
I have purchased 17 lights since April 2011, and only the one Jetbeam was delivered faulty, but replaced immediately.
All 17 lights are presently working fine.

I have an RRT-0 and the titanium version in XPG-S2.
However, later I changed over to three Sunwayman V10R's in both XP-G and XM-L T6.
The Sunwaymans had straight sided cylindrical bodies which are more compact than the Jetbeams in tight jean pockets.
The old RRT-0 S2 and V10R R5 are great for *throw*.
My close friend purchased the RRT-0 XM-L.
The newer RRT-0 and V10R in XM-L emitters are good for "*flood-throw*"; something in between.

My latest RRT-01 is tiny - so compact - superbly annodised; it is great for "*pure flooding*" and general illumination.
The hot spot is so wide, the spill is also so wide, and the spill is so bright - it illuminates such a wide area; it totally ambushes/kills the XP-G emitters in the RRT-0 and V10R for general illlumination.
The lowest low of the 01 is superior to the 0, which in turn is superior to the V10R; great for operation at 2 am in the morning just out of bed.

In a way, the RRT-01 is more ergonomic than the RRT-0 and V10R, because we don't have to constantly flip the flashlight 180 degrees to turn the tail end clicky on, and operate the cervical magnetic ring.
However, be advised that the RRT-01's magnetic ring is too smooth too grip, yet stiff to turn [probably to prevent accidental operation] - much smoother to grip, and stiffer to turn than the old RRT-0; after many hours of "playing around", it gives sore hands and fingers.
The body of the RRT-01 aft the cervical ring is too short, for good grip, adds to the ordeal.
In future models, it should be the actual "head" of the RRT-01 which actually rotates 90 degrees to give infinite control of brightness, IMO, and a side of tail lanyard attachment so that it can tail stand, with the lanyard still attached.

Meanwhile, the old RRT-0 and V10R/V11R's should either have a tail end rotary - like a HDS Rotary, so that we don't flip the flashlight 180 degrees to operate the magnetic ring.
Or, if they do persist with a tail end clicky, and a cervical magnetic ring, then that cervical magnetic ring should have a built-in micro-amperage standby, to effectively turn the magnetic ring into "dual" switches, so we don't have to constantly flip the flashlights 180 degrees...


----------



## Brasso (Sep 27, 2012)

Let me change my vote to neither. The Sunwayman V10R I just ordered came DOA. 

Where's my E1L?


----------



## JeffN (Sep 27, 2012)

Brasso said:


> Let me change my vote to neither. The Sunwayman V10R I just ordered came DOA.
> 
> Where's my E1L?



Bro, I've got five V10R/V10R Ti lights, and they all work perfectly.

I'm starting to think it's you. 



Kidding! Sorry you've had such bad luck.


----------



## Brasso (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah. The only Chinese made light I've bought this year is Zebralight. Been reading about these Sunwayman for so long I thought I'd give it try. And then when I get one it doesn't work right out of the box. LOL

I guess I just need to save up for an LX2 or A2L.


----------



## SCD (Sep 27, 2012)

Brasso,

Zebralight handed me a similar scenario a while back.....the warranty process was laughable at best. Also a big fan of the E1L and the entire outdoorsman line......the L1 etc. You pays your money and take your chances with all but a select few....no whammies, no whammies:huh:

The experience sent my priorities in a entirely different direction.....and I have been enjoying the reliability/dependability/a working tool etc. ever since...My Malkoff's have been almost boring.

With that said, I like to see innovation and as long as there is someone putting their own money on the line to try and please us few.....I will give them a look every now and then and try to resist the justifications


----------



## FlashKat (Sep 27, 2012)

I like Surefire too, but I had my Surefire U2 tailcap fail on me where the light would not work. They all have their problems.


Brasso said:


> Let me change my vote to neither. The Sunwayman V10R I just ordered came DOA.
> 
> Where's my E1L?


----------



## thatjeepguy (Sep 28, 2012)

Guys, I've been carrying both lights with me since I got them. Also, if you want to see people give you funny looks, take out two flash lights and do the same thing twice using separate lights! Honestly the Sunwayman wins it so far! 

I think I need to get some rechargeable cells and test them out. My wonder now is what battery to use! Li-ons or Ni-mhs? I was thinking about the Ultrafire Li-ons since they seem to have the highest Mah at 3000 but everyone seems to talk about these AW IMR batteries; also I'm not sure they will fit as it does say they are a little bigger. I would like to use the 18650 cell as I will be using the Sunwayman with the extension ring on. 

Also, as far as construction goes for EDC, both lights are pretty much flawless. Though I do still think the clip on the Jetbeam is way too weak, I can deal with it. I love the clicky on the Sunwayman, but you guys weren't joking when you said the titanium button was terrible! It might have been on my light for a total of 2 clicks before I removed it.


----------



## skycamnz (Sep 28, 2012)

thatjeepguy said:


> ...I love the clicky on the Sunwayman, but you guys weren't joking when you said the titanium button was terrible! It might have been on my light for a total of 2 clicks before I removed it.



When my Sunwayman arrived, it came with a Ti button, but it had the rubber-boot clicky installed. And from what I've read about, I've never been inclined to swap it over to even try it.


----------



## daberti (Sep 28, 2012)

I've one V10R Ti+ and it works perfectly...apart the fact of POOR regulation on RCR123



JeffN said:


> Bro, I've got five V10R/V10R Ti lights, and they all work perfectly


----------



## vandamsat (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello i would like to ask if anynody knows V11R U2 and V11R NEUTRAL have big difference in throw??


----------



## djdawg (Dec 2, 2012)

I have a question on the V11R .......... does this light run at full power till the battery dies ??
or does it gradually go dimmer ?


----------



## RobME (Dec 2, 2012)

djdawg said:


> I have a question on the V11R .......... does this light run at full power till the battery dies ??
> or does it gradually go dimmer ?


Constant current output, stays at full power.


----------



## djdawg (Dec 2, 2012)

RobME said:


> Constant current output, stays at full power.


I read this but unsure of what it means ........... does the light run until its all of a sudden dead ??


----------



## RobME (Dec 2, 2012)

djdawg said:


> I read this but unsure of what it means ........... does the light run until its all of a sudden dead ??



constant current output, _stays at full power_. 
It _should_ run until it dies. 
Hey my friend... I think you should turn it on full blast... sit down, watch it & see what happens. 
Then you'll know.
Since _you_ know I don't own one... you can report back and tell _me_ how it goes.


----------



## djdawg (Dec 2, 2012)

RobME said:


> constant current output, _stays at full power_.
> It _should_ run until it dies.
> Hey my friend... I think you should turn it on full blast... sit down, watch it & see what happens.
> Then you'll know.
> Since _you_ know I don't own one... you can report back and tell _me_ how it goes.


I sold it and the person I sold it to says it doesnt work anymore .......I told them to buy a battery ....Iam waiting on a response.
Iam not very flashlight savy and there even less savy ........ thats why Iam asking if it just quits all of a sudden.


----------



## RobME (Dec 2, 2012)

djdawg said:


> I sold it and the person I sold it to says it doesnt work anymore .......I told them to buy a battery ....Iam waiting on a response.
> Iam not very flashlight savy and there even less savy ........ thats why Iam asking if it just quits all of a sudden.


Hey dj, congrats on the sale.  I get it. Unusual & unlikely (if you packed it properly) that it could've sustained damage in shipping. I guess anything's possible. Most folk's (in my experience) don't include a battery when they sell a light. I no longer do either. You can see why... I hope when the buyer puts-in a new battery the problem is resolved. Good luck.


----------



## djdawg (Dec 2, 2012)

quote....Unusual & unlikely (if you packed it properly) that it could've sustained damage in shipping. quote

I handed it to him ...... no shipping involved , LOL
Salesman at work........ Iam thinkin just the battery , thats why I was asking if they go dead all of a sudden.


----------



## RobME (Dec 2, 2012)

djdawg said:


> quote....Unusual & unlikely (if you packed it properly) that it could've sustained damage in shipping. quote
> 
> I handed it to him ...... no shipping involved , LOL
> Salesman at work........ Iam thinkin just the battery , thats why I was asking if they go dead all of a sudden.


 Ha-ha Lol, (that's funny). An arms length transaction. I hope you demo'd it to him first. ...It's the battery.


----------



## cyclesport (Dec 2, 2012)

djdawg said:


> I have a question on the V11R .......... does this light run at full power till the battery dies ??
> or does it gradually go dimmer ?



I've had a few V Series lights and they all suddenly stop when the batt. voltage drops below a certain threshold.


----------



## djdawg (Dec 2, 2012)

cyclesport said:


> I've had a few V Series lights and they all suddenly stop when the batt. voltage drops below a certain threshold.



 Thanks ....thats what I was hopeing


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 2, 2012)

Fireclaw18 said:


> I have both an RRT-01 and a V10R XM-L. You're incorrect on a number of points regarding the RRT-01.
> 
> 1. UI on the RRTO-01: There's no strobe. Ring at left-most position is off, right-most position is max. Beam gets gradually brighter as you turn from one position to the other. Ring turns 120 degrees... exact same travel as the V10R. The RRT-01 has NO strobe. The only "extra mode" is a hidden SOS that's only accessible by turning the ring to max, then to the left and back to max quickly 3x in a row. It's well hidden and there's pretty much no chance of accidentally activating the SOS mode.
> 
> ...


Perfect distillation of the important points regarding the RRT-01, but my TC-R1 (Ti version of the the RRT-01) does turn on alarmingly easily in my pocket and it's a better light for pouch carry than loose in the pocket because of this. Hopefully at some point I'll be able to take mine apart and deepen the detent for off to prevent this happening anymore, and add a couple detents along the way for reference points.

My vote is with the RRT-01, as it sounds like extremely low levels are important to you, and it also has a much more easily identifiable control ring that you can find by feel with no searching necessary.


----------



## jon_slider (Jul 23, 2018)

peterharvey73 said:


> Jus got my RRT-01.
> ...
> It is so small. If it was any smaller, I'd have problems holding it....



 how things change, just 6 years later, the RRT-01 is Huge!
I really like my RRT-01, and prefer it over the V11R, because I dont have to use a tail switch and an overhand grip.

Love the super low of the RRT-01, and it is super throwy with a narrow hotspot. Clearly a matter of opinion, as others seem to find the RRT-01 floody.. I dont at all. Times change, opinions vary.






the RRT-01 will go lower, but here it is compared to the 0.5 lumen lowest mode on the Olight










different beams, turned up to Low mode to show the spill on the RRT-01





btw, the green tint is not noticeable in actual use, IF the ambient light I am adapted to is fluorescent. Pics are taken during daylight, iPhone auto white balance.

My RRT-01 tailstands perfectly, and has an Orange Peel reflector.. really fun magnetic infinitely variable brightness.


----------



## ironhorse (Jul 23, 2018)

jon_slider said:


> how things change, just 6 years later, the RRT-01 is Huge!
> I really like my RRT-01, and prefer it over the V11R, because I dont have to use a tail switch and an overhand grip.
> 
> Love the super low of the RRT-01, and it is super throwy with a narrow hotspot. Clearly a matter of opinion, as others seem to find the RRT-01 floody.. I dont at all. Times change, opinions vary.
> ...



I couldn't agree more. My favorite interface of any light I own. I wish I would have purchased several when they were still available.


----------



## jon_slider (Jul 23, 2018)

ironhorse said:


> I couldn't agree more. My favorite interface of any light I own. I wish I would have purchased several when they were still available.



You can still get the Niteye 10, not quite the same, but close:
https://www.batteryjunction.com/niteye-eye10-xml2.html


----------



## ironhorse (Jul 23, 2018)

Does the Niteye have indents, or is it smooth turning like the RRT-01?


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jul 23, 2018)

ironhorse said:


> Does the Niteye have indents, or is it smooth turning like the RRT-01?



The Niteye has a solid row of indents.

Turning the control ring on it makes a sound like you're pulling a zipper. And because of all the indents it feels more like a light with 17 or 18 presets than a true infinitely variable light.

If you are into modding and have basic soldering skills, you can disassemble the light and fill in the extra indents with epoxy or super glue. Doing so should make the control ring just like that on the RRT-01. (If I were doing this mod to mine, I would use Fiberfix glue).


----------



## jon_slider (Jul 23, 2018)

Fireclaw18 said:


> The Niteye has a solid row of indents.
> 
> Turning the control ring on it makes a sound like you're pulling a zipper. And because of all the indents it feels more like a light with 17 or 18 presets than a true infinitely variable light.
> 
> If you are into modding and have basic soldering skills, you can disassemble the light and fill in the extra indents with epoxy or super glue. Doing so should make the control ring just like that on the RRT-01. (If I were doing this mod to mine, I would use Fiberfix glue).



Thank you Fireclaw18 for the wealth of info about these lights.


----------



## Ozythemandias (Jul 24, 2018)

V10R has a mechanical switch, RRT01 doesn’t and has some parasitic drain. Not sure if it was mentioned but that was a big deal to me.


----------



## jon_slider (Jul 24, 2018)

Ozythemandias said:


> V10R has a mechanical switch, RRT01 doesn’t and has some parasitic drain. Not sure if it was mentioned but that was a big deal to me.


as good an excuse as any, not to open your wallet 
I made excuses not to buy the RRT-01, but Im actually having a lot of fun with it. I Love Direct Dial RRT-01 UI. I did not Love V11R Switch and Flip to Dial, and flip to Switch again.. pain.. 3 steps, manipulating both ends of the light.. nah

others may differ, my opinion is my own, go with whatever makes you smile



selfbuilt said:


> Jetbeam-RRT-01-vs-Sunwayman-V11R-(1xCR123A-RCR)-Head-to-head-Comparison-Mini-Review
> *Standby Drain*
> 
> A standby current drain is inevitable on the RRT-01, due to the lack of a physical on/off switch. There is no standby mode on the V11R.
> ...


there is a used a V11R available if you like, click here, I bought his RRT-01 :twothumbs

since I know you also have interests in HDS, here is a post about its Standby Drain as a starting point to learning more. I dont know how many years the HDS standby drain lasts..

I respect your interest in standby specs, Im just trying to put a number on the issue, and I agree, the V11R has no standby drain, when the switch is off.


----------

